# North Platte Flows



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

The gauge for Northgate Canyon says 1400 CFS. Until Friday USGS wasn't even reporting discharge. I find it hard to believe Northgate has that much water this early, even with the rain and early snowmelt. Does anybody have reliable beta as to the accuracy of this reading? If it is legit I would like to hit it soon if anyone is interested.


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am dying to run this stretch. Are you a rafter or Kayaker?


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

*FWIW...*

This run is on my bucket list...as much as I have never run it, I watch the flows from year to year and have noted that the gauge for Northgate typically becomes ice-free around the middle of April. If you look back at the flows for April 2014, (similar snow pack year - yes?) the river was flowing over 2000 cfs by April 15th...Can't speak to ice-dam conditions throughout the canyon though...


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm fixing paddle raft it. I R2ed it last summer but had to wait until early June for good flows, less than what it is now. That reading is more than double the average for April 11th and it is cold up there. I would like to think the gauge is correct. If someone can give some sort of verification that the readings are correct I will gladly do it again soon.


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

Call these guys, they will know North Park Fly Fishing Shop

Also, why I drove by a few weeks ago I don't think the gate to the normal putin was open


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a solid R2 partner that would run it with me, would be great to have another R2 to run it with. I have a 12' SOTAR ST that I use for R2. We should keep and eye on it and see if we can put a run together.


----------



## festivus (Apr 22, 2006)

It was usually my first run of the year because it always comes up before other front range rivers.... drops in may, and comes up again when the higher snow melts in June. Ice not usually a problem by mid April, but road to gap might be.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know that I'd R2 Northagate at spring flows. Some of those holes toward the end can be a little munchy and I'd hate to go in light without enough power. 

Can't wait to run it. 

EB


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Gauge says 1640 this morning, and it has been really warm in Fraser at least, so I'd say the water at least is probably there. Storm system rolling in for the weekend may slow things down, hopefully we get more snow up there!


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

I fished lower down in the drainage on Saturday and Sunday. We put in at Saratoga on Saturday and took out at the Sanger access below Pick Bridge late Sunday afternoon. The flow was big when we took off on Sunday, and a big storm came through Sunday afternoon and evening as we were taking off and heading home. For what it's worth, the NOAA gauge in Saratoga shows 2170.....and I think it probably rained again yesterday and last night.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

I did it last year in June at around 1200-1300. Fun section!


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

North Park Anglers confirmed that it is raging up top. The Forest Service headquarters confirmed the gate at Six Mile is open. Any takers?



SimpleMan said:


> I don't know that I'd R2 Northagate at spring flows. Some of those holes toward the end can be a little munchy and I'd hate to go in light without enough power.
> 
> Can't wait to run it.
> 
> EB


Seriously Benson? Would you rather take one of those RMA buses than ten feet of rubber?


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

At 6,000 CFS or so the run from Routt access to 6 mile takes about 45 minutes. Really.
At this level paddle boats are probably not a good idea.

Windy Hole is a train of 3 or 4 big but fun waves. Big enough to flip if you don't hit them square.
From there to CowPie and Ofer (Narrow) rapids it's one big toilet flush, nothing big but you will be very busy, most of the time just trying to keep straight and watch for sleepers. The sleepers are from big damn rocks that are usually completely dry.

Cowpie and Ofer are not particularly technical, but very big; stay left. Stove pipe is washed out, with some weird currents.

Making the landing at 6 mile will require a big, strong suicide type willing to sacrifice limb and sanity to jump and get anchored before the rope goes tight, and the island is completely covered; you have to sneak in there at top speed and pray the landing sticks.

At 2K everything big is bigger, everything is faster, and you need to bring your A game or stay home. No sissies allowed!

A swim in anything above 2K should be considered serious; lots of snags along the banks and big bad gnashing sleepers.


----------

